# RRFW Riverwire – Hualapai Nation Allows Camping Permits For River Runners



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

RRFW Riverwire – Hualapai Nation Allows Camping Permits For River Runners
June 5, 2018

On June 1, 2018, the Hualapai Nation Game and Fish Department issued a public notice about camping on Hualapai land along the Colorado River in Grand Canyon. 

The notice stated that river runners who pay a $100 per person fee are allowed to camp and stop for lunch anywhere along the Colorado River that abuts Hualapai Nation land. The Hualapai Nation touches the edge of the Colorado River from River Mile 164.5 to River Mile 273.9 on the east side of the river, known as river left when looking downstream. 

The Public Notice stated the Hualapai Nation extends to river mile 287. River Runners are reminded that the boundary does not extend past 273.9 and any camps on river left below this point are either in Grand Canyon National Park or Lake Mead National Recreation Area.

River permits may be obtained by calling the Hualapai Nation Game and Fish Department at 928-769-2227 or 928-769-1122. 

The Hualapai Nation also alerted river runners that the Nation will be checking river runners found camped on Tribal land for the appropriate permits the week of July 9, through July 13, 2018.

Permit holders who are finishing their river trip at the Diamond Creek Take-out will still have to pay to use the Diamond Creek take-out road, costing $55 per person plus tax if paid in advance and $60 per person plus tax if paid at the take-out. This Diamond Creek Take-out fee is applied to each person on the river trip as well as each take-out vehicle and vehicle driver.

The Hualapai Nation public notice stated clearly that the “River Access Permit does not allow for any backcountry hiking.

In July of 2017, Tribal Chairman Damon Clark announced the Nation would be offering camping permits for river runners. He also stated river runners who are scouting rapids may continue to do so without any sort of permit. 

To see a copy of the Hualapai Nation Public Notice, follow this link:
https://rrfw.org/sites/default/files/documents/Hualapai_Public_Notice_June_1_2018.pdf

River runners who chose not to camp or stop for lunch on river left between River Mile 164.5 and River Mile 273.9 and who do not use the Diamond Creek take-out are not required to pay the above fees. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
RIVERWIRE is a free service to the community of river lovers from River Runners for Wilderness. To sign-up for future Riverwires, send an e-mail address to [email protected] and we'll add it to the RRFW Riverwire e-mail alerts list. 

Join RRFW's Facebook discussion group to stay abreast of and participate in the latest river issues. It's as easy as visiting https://www.facebook.com/groups/raftgc/

Join RRFW's Yahoogroup discussion group to stay abreast of and participate in the latest river issues. It's as easy as sending a blank e-mail to [email protected]

Check out RRFW's Rafting Grand Canyon Wiki for free information on Do-It-Yourself Grand Canyon rafting info http://rrfw.org/RaftingGrandCanyon/Main_Page

Check out new items and donate at the RRFW Store! RRFW is a non-profit project of Living Rivers. https://rrfw.org/catalog 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## kavukavu (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting this update, Tom. I was down there last week and our group was wondering what the next move would be following the no trespassing sign at National. Are there any talks planned between the Park and the Hualapai to discuss their differences regarding the land boundary? Until those two groups come to a mutual agreement, I personally will continue to follow the Park's interpretation and would not pay this $100 permit fee on future trips. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey Kavu, Thanks for your note. What River Runners For Wilderness is saying is that the National Park Service manages the Colorado River surface as per the 1975 Grand Canyon Enlargement Act. In the language of that legislation, Senator Goldwater and Congressman Udall were very careful to make sure they did not enter into a takings of Hualapai land in the high water zone. 



Once we step onto the shore, all bets are off. Until the courts decide what is what, the NPS claim to the top of the old high water line is as valid as the Hualapai claim to the top of the North Rim. In the meantime, there is an 1883 order that predates the Park Service. On that order the Hualapai have a very valid claim for all of the land right down to the waters edge. 



You will recall a few years back the Superintendent of Grand Canyon claimed the park boundary was at the top of the Marble Escarpment at the Little Colorado. He had to walk that back down to the river, and rightly so. The Superintendent will not bail you out of Tribal Court if your boats and gear is confiscated and you are requested to show up in tribal court for Hualapai Nation trespass. 



River Runners For Wilderness does not want any river runners to have to go through an experience like that. So, if you want to camp on river left between River Mile 164.5 and River Mile 273.9, we recommend you get a Hualapai Nation permit. What you and your trip does, is of course, entirely up to you.


----------

